# why is it  taking so long ?



## e_pelletier (12 Nov 2004)

???i filled out my very first paper in march , wanting   to join the good old Canadian army. 2 weeks after i did my IQ test (great) 4 weeks after i did my physical (super) 3 weeks after i had my medical (fantastic) a couple of weeks after that i had my 2 and a half hour long interview (cant get better then this). But now tragedy struck!!! Ive been waiting over 8 months and still no phone call!?!? what gives?!?!?!? i call them up. and it the same old story, and i quote

" your on the merit list, don't call us, we'll call you" 

ARE THEY RECRUITING OR NOT


----------



## soon_to_be_army_05 (12 Nov 2004)

hey you!

you'll get in soon dont worry
they r recruiting 8000 ppl next year:d

alexandra


----------



## Griswald DME (12 Nov 2004)

What trade are you going in as?  It depends on your trade I believe.  My trade has been open and distressed (offering signing bonus) and I've been waiting near 3 years now.  I'm fully qualified, need absolutely zero training, they just need to phone me and tell me where I'm being posted.  And I've been waiting three years, and I've read a few people who have also been waiting a number of years to get in.  So I believe it depends very much on the trade you choose, and other things that I am not aware of I'm sure.


----------



## soon_to_be_army_05 (12 Nov 2004)

yeah it depends on   whatt trade u choose n if it is open or closed.


----------



## e_pelletier (12 Nov 2004)

my trades are either combat eng (043) , infantry soldier (031), armored soldier (011)


----------



## zerhash (12 Nov 2004)

ya hang in there bud

i have buddies that took over a year to get in
it is rediculouse but it is worth the wait.

the problem as i understand mostly stems from security searches and logistics to get you in

get used to slow logistics


----------



## Kevin_B (13 Nov 2004)

Whoa, why did your interview take 2 1/2 hours?


----------



## e_pelletier (13 Nov 2004)

its was basic interview and i wanted to make sure that my answers were clear and wanted to show them that i knew to answer more then just a plan "yes sir! " or "no sir! " But in the end it went very well and i was recommended to be on the merit list , and i 'm still stuck at that stage


----------



## zerhash (13 Nov 2004)

lol ever hear of being the grey man?


----------



## StormTrooper (15 Nov 2004)

I understand that they have a lot of people now wanting to join the army, and they have a huge waiting list; and thats actually excellent. But wouldnt it speed thigs up a bit if they hired more recruiters and other staff to process the papers faster? Is this another outcome of the defence department being underfunded?
Ps: I've been waiting for over 1.5 years, but most of it is because of the background check. But I'll still keep waiting and wont give up.


----------



## zerhash (18 Nov 2004)

ya that wouldnt be a bad idea!

there are always people looking for class B's


----------



## Tracker (19 Nov 2004)

There are many reasons for the long wait, you may have a medical problem that needs review, you may have a problem lurking in your past (criminal,financial), there might be enough people serving in the occupation you have applied for, or, you did not merit high enough to get an offer.  Face it Ladies and Gentlemen, there are average-below average people out there, the idea behind testing and selection is to find the best possible candidate.  You can always ask your recruiter what you can do to be more competitive.  It might be as simple as joining a gym and working out or upgrading your education.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Nov 2004)

StormTrooper said:
			
		

> I understand that they have a lot of people now wanting to join the army, and they have a huge waiting list; and thats actually excellent. But wouldnt it speed thigs up a bit if they hired more recruiters and other staff to process the papers faster? Is this another outcome of the defence department being underfunded?
> Ps: I've been waiting for over 1.5 years, but most of it is because of the background check. But I'll still keep waiting and wont give up.



Remember that background / security checks are not done by DND but by CSIS.....civies, they always get you !  I need my upgrade to top secret for my MOC and have been waiting for a year for it to get done.

I used to be a 041/043..........go for it, you won't regret it !! Good luck

CHIMO !


----------



## Goober (19 Nov 2004)

He said he was merit listed so that would mean his background check and medical checks have all come back OK.

(AFAIK) When your merit listed you are given a priority and put on the list, when the selection board sits they say "OK we have to fill 100 infantry positions" (an example) then they take the top 100 on the merit list. So say you were #233 on the merit list, you are now #133 because they took the top 100. So then the selection board will sit in 6 more weeks, and this time they say "OK we need 25 infantry soldiers" so they take 25 from the top, but during those 6 weeks say 15 new recruits were merit listed in the top, so your pushed down to #147, then they take the top 25 so now your #122. 

So you can see by chance and/or fate if you believe in it, can affect your wait time. Murphy's Law says you could be waiting for years and years on the merit list before getting a job offer.

The only thing I can say is that after all this waiting, actually getting in will be much much sweeter don't you think?


----------



## aesop081 (19 Nov 2004)

What is this merit list you speak of ??  I applied and was called within days....and sworn in before i kinew what was going on !!!!


----------



## military-guy (23 Nov 2004)

A lot of people in the CF just don't care much about administrative matters, this includes processing your application.  It took me a whole year to get accepted because they kept using excuses like they lost my file, etc....  It was total incompitence.  The problem is that the administrative problems only get worse once you get in the CF!


----------



## koach (24 Nov 2004)

military-guy,

Have you done anything to address your situation.  It sounds like you have a strong case against the total incompetence of the entire Canadian Forces.  I am sure that your member of Parliament or the CF Ombudsman would be willing to look into your situation.  I don't think you'll find much sympathy here.


----------



## CrimsonSeil (24 Nov 2004)

Do you ever wonder the chances of getting rejected? I know its bound to happen. Just think we all waited for at least three months to see if we can get a interview with them and find out theres some medical problem and poof your gone =( I feel like thats going to happen and I had my hopes high. During this long long wait i've been looking around and doing research..


----------



## zerhash (24 Nov 2004)

Seil said:
			
		

> Do you ever wonder the chances of getting rejected? I know its bound to happen. Just think we all waited for at least three months to see if we can get a interview with them and find out theres some medical problem and poof your gone =( I feel like thats going to happen and I had my hopes high. During this long long wait i've been looking around and doing research..



I wouldnt worry too much about the medical stuff. if you know that you cant function physicaly in the military without getting a seriouse injury then you know you probably wont make it. probably. but if something stupid were to happen on your medical all you need to do is see a doctor and get it checked out. then you convice your doc to write a letter that allows you to serve


----------



## Griswald DME (24 Nov 2004)

military-guy said:
			
		

> A lot of people in the CF just don't care much about administrative matters, this includes processing your application.   It took me a whole year to get accepted because they kept using excuses like they lost my file, etc....   It was total incompitence.   The problem is that the administrative problems only get worse once you get in the CF!



If you've read the Ombudsman's Report you will see many many applicants with the same complaints.  I'm in the same situation, its taken three years now and I'm QL5 qualified, the trade I'm in and applying to (CT'ing) is code red distressed, offering bonuses.  If they don't get me in this year I'll be stuck having to do the extra five years for my pension.  This won't make me a very happy soldier.

I have my name in with VPD and they have me scheduled for my second interview soon.  If they get to me before the CF I'm going for it, although I would prefer to work for the Reg's in the CF.  I'm just tired of the never-ending paperwork delays with the CF.  Its rather pathetic for such a large professional organization.


----------



## zerhash (24 Nov 2004)

the entire structure needs to be re-done 
so redundant

a troop is only as good as his logistical support


----------



## Dreadnought (24 Nov 2004)

I just got a rejection letter for my medical status yesterday...it's the worst knowing that you've waiting months and they tell you that they need more info.   I was denied because of a mild reaction when I ate crab meat..LOL.   My doc already cleared me on an initial form I had to buy.   Now I have to go see an allergist and get a diagnosis, why didn't they tell me to do that in the beginning...this is Canada with the worst healthcare system..seeing a specialist takes months.   What a waste of my time.   I am currently a lifeguard at city pools and the letter starting explaining that the CF forces operates in extreme conditions and that I had to be in peak physical condition.   True but when I received awards for swimming distinctions I was never told that I was incapable of rescuing a drowning victim.   Almost any physical or mentally demanding task they assign me I am confident I would pass.   Now after I get that assessment which will cost me well over $100 then my medical will have to go through to those *&%%$ again.   I feel for you guys who have to wait so long.   When you're the third largest employer in Canada it's tough to administer to all employees....wait a second bell canada has no problem.   Well not as much as the CF does. :crybaby:


----------



## zerhash (24 Nov 2004)

hang in there dread!
eventualy youll go through
it is a lot of bs for nothing but they do it to cover their own asses

thats what happens when youre such a big employer, everybody is looking to sue


----------

